# I need my Premier status back



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Acceptance rate slipped after being so out of range weeks ago. I was on an appointment well outside of my region one time and my block had started. I was twenty minutes outside of my region. GH logged me out and marked me absent after maybe five minutes of block start, ie, my acceptance rate fell below Premier. And this is what I get, in my sincere attempt to get back my Premier status. 








Of course it's an apartment dweller. 
No offense.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

So, did you get the extra buffalo sauce?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> So, did you get the extra buffalo sauce?


Who knows. And who cares. Bag was taped. Told cheap customer in sms message "I have no way of verifying accuracy of order."


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Acceptance rate slipped after being so out of range weeks ago. I was on an appointment well outside of my region one time and my block had started. I was twenty minutes outside of my region. GH logged me out and marked me absent after maybe five minutes of block start, ie, my acceptance rate fell below Premier. And this is what I get, in my sincere attempt to get back my Premier status.
> View attachment 472575
> 
> 
> ...


I've been at 11% AR for months. Only accept $15+ orders.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I've been at 11% AR for months. Only accept $15+ orders.


What is your revenue per mile if you don't mind me asking? And how do you get blocks you want?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Who knows. And who cares. Bag was taped. Told cheap customer in sms message "I have no way of verifying accuracy of order."


As someone who not only delivers on the apps but also develops delivery systems and trains drivers, you did wrong here. You job is to deliver and follow customer's instruction. Let me be clear, there is a difference between instructions and demands or orders. "Extra buffalo sauce" is an instruction. "Come in my house and leave the delivery on the kitchen counter and take the trash out on your way out if you don't mind" is not an instruction.

With that said, yes, McDonalds does seal their bags. Doesn't mean you can't check the order for accuracy. If you are there while they fill the order, ask them to please put in the extra buffalo sauce. If the bag is already sealed, ask them for the buffalo sauce and open a portion of the bag and drop it in when you get back to the car. If they said its in there, ask for it anyway, and drop it on when you get to your car.

You should NEVER judge how well you will handle an order because of where you are picking up, dropping off, or if there is a tip. You agreed to pick up and deliver the order so follow the instructions. If you can't or don't want to follow the instructions, find another job.

So the customer didn't tip? So what? I hate delivering to apartments too. I get it. I hate picking up from McDonalds too. I get it. The customer is probably a douchbagg. It pisses me off when customers don't tip either. I get it. But the customer wanted extra buffalo sauce. So you make sure that happens. There is no debating it.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> What is your revenue per mile if you don't mind me asking? And how do you get blocks you want?


Blocks are always open. $2 a mile.



The Jax said:


> As someone who not only delivers on the apps but also develops delivery systems and trains drivers, you did wrong here. You job is to deliver and follow customer's instruction. Let me be clear, there is a difference between instructions and demands or orders. "Extra buffalo sauce" is an instruction. "Come in my house and leave the delivery on the kitchen counter and take the trash out on your way out if you don't mind" is not an instruction.
> 
> With that said, yes, McDonalds does seal their bags. Doesn't mean you can't check the order for accuracy. If you are there while they fill the order, ask them to please put in the extra buffalo sauce. If the bag is already sealed, ask them for the buffalo sauce and open a portion of the bag and drop it in when you get back to the car. If they said its in there, ask for it anyway, and drop it on when you get to your car.
> 
> ...


You're a f****** idiot. Our job is to pick up and deliver. That is all we are contracted to do. You're a corporate shill.



The Jax said:


> As someone who not only delivers on the apps but also develops delivery systems and trains drivers, you did wrong here. You job is to deliver and follow customer's instruction. Let me be clear, there is a difference between instructions and demands or orders. "Extra buffalo sauce" is an instruction. "Come in my house and leave the delivery on the kitchen counter and take the trash out on your way out if you don't mind" is not an instruction.
> 
> With that said, yes, McDonalds does seal their bags. Doesn't mean you can't check the order for accuracy. If you are there while they fill the order, ask them to please put in the extra buffalo sauce. If the bag is already sealed, ask them for the buffalo sauce and open a portion of the bag and drop it in when you get back to the car. If they said its in there, ask for it anyway, and drop it on when you get to your car.
> 
> ...


The instructions are delivery instructions to get to their location. Anything other than instructions to find their house or apartment are to be ignored. If they want extra things they need to contact the restaurant.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You're a f****** idiot.


Am I? Well your comment about me, which includes profanity, is not constructive or helpful.



nonononodrivethru said:


> The instructions are delivery instructions to get to their location. Anything other than instructions to find their house or apartment are to be ignored. If they want extra things they need to contact the restaurant.


To be fair (try it sometime), I agree with you. However, many customers do not trust the restaurant to double check and make things right. This is where YOU come in. Its your job to deliver what the customer asked for, period. Its the restaurant's job to fulfill that request, and if applicable, charge the customer extra and accordingly. If the customer for a McDonalds order says they want 4 bbq for their nuggets in the delivery instructions, you get the 4 bbq. The customer is paying for a service.

NOW, if a customer does this, I usually in most cases will tell the customer at door that they put their request in the wrong place. However, from the customer's standpoint, the restaurant may have blocked the ability to request additional instructions. This happens a lot. So you need to keep that in mind. Most corporate restaurants that have a delivery platform integrated with their point of sale have this blocked due to compatibility and information transfer issues.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Am I? Well your comment about me, which includes profanity, is not constructive or helpful.
> 
> To be fair (try it sometime), I agree with you. However, many customers do not trust the restaurant to double check and make things right. This is where YOU come in. Its your job to deliver what the customer asked for, period. Its the restaurant's job to fulfill that request, and if applicable, charge the customer extra and accordingly. If the customer for a McDonalds order says they want 4 bbq for their nuggets in the delivery instructions, you get the 4 bbq. The customer is paying for a service.
> 
> NOW, if a customer does this, I usually in most cases will tell the customer at door that they put their request in the wrong place. However, from the customer's standpoint, the restaurant may have blocked the ability to request additional instructions. This happens a lot. So you need to keep that in mind. Most corporate restaurants that have a delivery platform integrated with their point of sale have this blocked due to compatibility and information transfer issues.


I agree with you. I always blame the FedEx driver when the vendor utilizes a third party to ship the wrong size of my tee shirt in a sealed package.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> So, did you get the extra buffalo sauce?


It goes great with Ice cold wings I'm sure.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Ah you can't open the bag. Its sealed. Opening it would be grounds for deactivation. Pretty obvious you are a troll.....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dont ever break the seal ESP when fries are in the bag, it just looks bad. That seal is there specifically for the driver. It says DO NOT BREAK SEAL on every DD order. If you must get sauce just give it on the side or in a separate bag. You can even point out that you put in a separate bag to the customer and they will probably appreciate it. Remember, you can't be penalized for missing items so this is totally up to the driver.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Jax said:


> As someone who not only delivers on the apps but also develops delivery systems and trains drivers, you did wrong here. You job is to deliver and follow customer's instruction. Let me be clear, there is a difference between instructions and demands or orders. "Extra buffalo sauce" is an instruction. "Come in my house and leave the delivery on the kitchen counter and take the trash out on your way out if you don't mind" is not an instruction.
> 
> With that said, yes, McDonalds does seal their bags. Doesn't mean you can't check the order for accuracy. If you are there while they fill the order, ask them to please put in the extra buffalo sauce. If the bag is already sealed, ask them for the buffalo sauce and open a portion of the bag and drop it in when you get back to the car. If they said its in there, ask for it anyway, and drop it on when you get to your car.
> 
> ...


No tip? Then don't expect anything other than your food being delivered. And if I'm running multiple apps (which I always do) then expect your food to be cold since "no tip" means yours is delivered last.


----------

